# Energiemanagement PV-Anlage



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Kollegen,

mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Hat einer von euch ein Energiemanagement für eine PV-Anlage umgesetzt.

Ich möchte keine Clod-Lösung, sondern eine Lösung, die lokal auf Wago oder Raspberry läuft.

Im Mai bekomme ich eine 9,8kW PV-Anlage mit 7,5kW Senec Speicher.
Es ist eine Go-e Wallbox vorhanden und 3x2,5kW Heizstäbe für Warmwasser.

Ich kann das zwar selbst in Codesys oder ioBroker umsetzten, aber manchmal muss man ja das Rad nicht neu erfinden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Frohnius (18 Dezember 2020)

hi, 
also normalerweise haben die wechselrichter schon eine menge an funktionen fürs energiemanagement eingebaut ...
ich kenne das von fronius - da war das perfekt in verbindung mit dem smart-meter.

habe ich selbst im einsatz und wärme mit dem überschüssigen strom mein warmwasser ...
das ist etwas besser als den strom zu billig zu verkaufen ... lohnt sich aber, berücksichtigt man die anschaffungskosten für den heizstab .. nie ;-)

achso .. vergessen .. das logging läuft problemlos und umfassend über die solarweb.com ...


----------



## dingo (18 Dezember 2020)

Möchtest Du Deine Zähler loggen, falls die eine Schnittstelle haben?

Volkszähler https://volkszaehler.org/

ich habe bei mir emlog laufen:
http://www.weidmann-elektronik.de/Produkt_Emlog.html

Oder willst Du die obigen Geräte separat erfassen?


----------



## dingo (18 Dezember 2020)

Ah,es geht um Management, nicht nur um loggen..


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Dingo,

fürs Loggen im Smarthome nutze ich aktuell über InfluxDB und Grafana.
Erfassen der Daten erfolgt über ioBroker.

Mein Ziel ist aber mehr die *automatische Steuerung* der Wallbox, der Heizstäbe und weiterer Verbraucher um den Eigenverbrauchsanteil so hoch wie mögich zu haben.
Und das natürlich mit möglichst hohem Gebrauchswert und vorallem WAF (woman acceptance factor)

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (18 Dezember 2020)

emlog bietet z.B. die Zählerdaten in JSON Format für externe Anwenungen zur Verfügung zu stellen,
Das Linux Programm ist in Gambas geschrieben, eine Basic Variante ähnlich Visual Basic.


----------



## dingo (18 Dezember 2020)

Mit Wago erfoderlichen I/0, Strommessklemme, Datenlogger?


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2020)

Frohnius schrieb:


> habe ich selbst im einsatz und wärme mit dem überschüssigen strom mein warmwasser ...
> das ist etwas besser als den strom zu billig zu verkaufen ... lohnt sich aber, berücksichtigt man die anschaffungskosten für den heizstab .. nie ;-)



Der Heizstab ist schon vorhanden.
Ich hatte schon 2 mal einen mehrtägigen Ausfall der Heizung und da sind ein Palletofen und die Heizstäbe das "Backupsystem".

Ob wie sich was lohnt, darüber gibt es in den div. Foren wahre Glaubenskriege.
Letztlich hängt es - meines Erachtens - von den Gegebenheiten und Lebensgewohnheiten ab.


----------



## dingo (18 Dezember 2020)

Oh, mit WAF ?!?

Eines der größten Herrausforderungen Technik zu Hause verbauen zu dürfen...


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Mit Wago erfoderlichen I/0, Strommessklemme, Datenlogger?



Die I/O über Wago. Strom- bzw. Energiemessklemmen will / brauch ich eigentlich nicht.
Smartmeter mit Modbus oder sonstigen Schnittstellen sind günstiger.
Das Erfassen kann dann über ioBroker oder Node RED erfolgen.
Da ich im Job auch viel mit I4.0 zu tun habe, habe ich keine Probleme mit JSON, MQTT, REST und den div. anderen Protokollen.

Ich  betrachte Energie- / Lastmanagement als "aufgesetzte Luxusfunktion". Das System muss auch ohne funktionieren


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Oh, mit WAF ?!?
> 
> Eines der größten Herrausforderungen Technik zu Hause verbauen zu dürfen...



Du sagst es.
Daher auch hier im Forum die Frage.
Wer an Anlagen mit Anforderungen der Kunden, Maschinenbediener, Planer und Sonstigen klar kommt, der hat zumindest eine Grundqualifikation für WAF-Systeme


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2020)

Gestern habe ich meine Wallbox go-e homefix https://go-e.co/produkte/go-echarger-home/ installiert.
Wie es heute so ist, war gleich ein Firmware-Update fällig.
Und siehe da:
Mit der neuen Firmaware spricht das Teil nun auch Modbus über WLAN
Wer also ne günstige, förderungsfähige Wallbox mit einfacher Integration sucht, ist da gut bedient.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine stabile WLAN-Verbindung in die Garage.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (19 Dezember 2020)

Alternativ eine Powerlineverbindung, inkl. WLAN Repeater , z.B.: 
https://avm.de/produkte/fritzpowerline/

oder Devolo

AVM läuft bei mir die Verbindung stabil seit ca. 2,5 Jahren


----------



## dingo (19 Dezember 2020)

Tipp bezüglich des WAF- Faktors, Überzeugungspunkte konnte ich mit schaltbarer Weihnachtsbeleuchtung, Trinkbrunnen(inkl. Zeitschaltuhr) für die Katzen, Nachttischleuchte via Ihres smartPhone gewinnen. Die Farben/ Gestaltung für die Visualierung vom Weibchen selbst wählen lassen. (...nur für Ihr smartPhone) Bei mir gibt's kein Lila  Bei mir läuft z.B. openHAB


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Alternativ eine Powerlineverbindung, inkl. WLAN Repeater , z.B.:
> https://avm.de/produkte/fritzpowerline/
> 
> oder Devolo
> ...



Mit der Idee hatte ich auch schon gespielt.
Auf dem Weg liegen aber ein Paar RCD und  LS.
Und da bin ich bei Powerline skeptisch.
Aber irgendeine Lösung findet sich schon


----------



## Juergena (26 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal frohe Weihnachten noch in die Runde. Auch ich wurde kurz vor Weihnachten mit einer Überraschung konfrontiert. Es soll in jede Garage eine Wallbox mit 22 kW installiert werden. Die Größe ist jetzt bei mir weniger das Problem und auch die Freigabe des EVU ist kein Thema, jedoch stellte sich für mich die Frage jetzt erstmal des Platzes in meinem Sicherungsschrank. Also nix wie noch schnell in den E-Handel und mal eben 2 Zb54S von Hager gekauft und an die Wand genagelt. Jetzt entzerre ich mal in nächster Zeit die Verkabelung nach den Zählern auf die 2 Hager Schränke damit erstmal massig Platz ist und für die nächsten Jahre Ruhe herrscht. Nun Stellt sich aber für mich die Frage nach einem gescheiten Lastmanagement. Da ich eine 1500er für sämtliche Automatisierungen eingebaut habe, habe ich mir gedacht direkt hinter die 3 EVU Zähler noch MODBUS TCP Zähler einzubauen um diese in die 1500er einzulesen und darüber dann ein Lastmanagement aufzubauen. Ich habe versucht einen Zähler mit mehreren externen Spulen zu finden über den ich alle meine Zähler einfangen kann, jedoch gibt es da scheinbar nix. Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee bzw. Bauteile die das können? Direkt in die Zuleitung des EVU will ich definitiv nicht, um das schon einmal vorweg zu nehmen. Will eventuell später dann auch die einzelnen Phasen und Zählerstände über Openhab visualisieren und über meine Datenbank in der Synology loggen. Deswegen will ich einfach nicht ans EVU ran.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2020)

Juergena schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erstmal frohe Weihnachten noch in die Runde. Auch ich wurde kurz vor Weihnachten mit einer Überraschung konfrontiert. Es soll in jede Garage eine Wallbox mit 22 kW installiert werden. Die Größe ist jetzt bei mir weniger das Problem und auch die Freigabe des EVU ist kein Thema, jedoch stellte sich für mich die Frage jetzt erstmal des Platzes in meinem Sicherungsschrank. Also nix wie noch schnell in den E-Handel und mal eben 2 Zb54S von Hager gekauft und an die Wand genagelt. Jetzt entzerre ich mal in nächster Zeit die Verkabelung nach den Zählern auf die 2 Hager Schränke damit erstmal massig Platz ist und für die nächsten Jahre Ruhe herrscht. Nun Stellt sich aber für mich die Frage nach einem gescheiten Lastmanagement. Da ich eine 1500er für sämtliche Automatisierungen eingebaut habe, habe ich mir gedacht direkt hinter die 3 EVU Zähler noch MODBUS TCP Zähler einzubauen um diese in die 1500er einzulesen und darüber dann ein Lastmanagement aufzubauen. Ich habe versucht einen Zähler mit mehreren externen Spulen zu finden über den ich alle meine Zähler einfangen kann, jedoch gibt es da scheinbar nix. Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee bzw. Bauteile die das können? Direkt in die Zuleitung des EVU will ich definitiv nicht, um das schon einmal vorweg zu nehmen. Will eventuell später dann auch die einzelnen Phasen und Zählerstände über Openhab visualisieren und über meine Datenbank in der Synology loggen. Deswegen will ich einfach nicht ans EVU ran.
> 
> ...



Wieso willst du 22kW Wallboxen? Dafür bekommst du doch keine Förderung.
Zähler vor den Wallboxen sind eigentlich überflüssig. Die meisten Wallboxen, die ein Lastmanagement ermöglichen, haben sowieso Zähler integriert.
Ich hab ne Wallbox von go-e. Auslesen und Steuern geht mit API, Modbus oder MQTT. Viel flexibler geht es nicht mehr.
Bei der PV-Anlage  ist es ähnlich. Die meisten Wechselrichter haben auch Schnittstellen zum Auslesen.


Gruß und frohe Weihnachten
Blockmove


----------



## Juergena (26 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

die 22 kW sollen die endgültige Lösung sein. Am Anfang sollen diese auf 11 kW gedrosselt sein um diese später auf machen zu können. Jedoch muss ich erstmal die ganze Elektrik dafür vorsehen. Bei dem Lastmanagement ging es mir hauptsächlich darum, dass ich sämtliche Ströme einfangen kann, auch die von den Geschossen EG und OG damit ich keine "Schieflast" bekomme. In den Geschossen sind nämlich noch Klimaanlagen usw. installiert. Und da ich jeweils ein WR auf Phase 1 und der andere auf Phase 3 einspeise, wollte ich das somit auch erfassen. Meine SMA WR gehen über RS485 auf den Solarlog. Deswegen die Überlegungen mit den Zählern. Ich bin derzeit an der Überlegung mit OpenWB, aber die go-e hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.

Gruß


----------



## ewilli (15 April 2021)

Meine Wago  hört fleißig meinem Zähler von den Stadtwerken zu (über die Offene IR Schnittstelle )
somit Steuere ich die Wallbox 5-16 A 1 oder 3Phasig  (nur PV laden) und einen Bidirektionalen Batteriewechselrichter (0-2KW)  für 0 Bezug


----------



## Juergena (25 Juli 2022)

Ich schreibe jetzt auch mal in die Runde, ob jemand zufällig für die 1500er einen Baustein geschrieben hat. Natürlich hab ich auch die Anforderungen an Wärmepumpe mit elektrischer Zuheizer und überschussladen an die Wallbox. @Blockmove wie hast du das mit der Priorisierung gemacht?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2022)

Juergena schrieb:


> Ich schreibe jetzt auch mal in die Runde, ob jemand zufällig für die 1500er einen Baustein geschrieben hat. Natürlich hab ich auch die Anforderungen an Wärmepumpe mit elektrischer Zuheizer und überschussladen an die Wallbox. @Blockmove wie hast du das mit der Priorisierung gemacht?


Priorisierung kann zum Glaubenskrieg und zur Wissenschaft ausarten.
Ich hab die Suche nach der richtigen Lösung aufgegeben.
Bei mir gilt wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.
Je komplexer das Regelwerg wird, umso weniger wartbar wird es.


----------



## Juergena (25 Juli 2022)

Wie hast das mit dem Ist und Sollwert zwischen dem Smartmeter und der Wallbox gelöst? Fährst du Rampe oder gibst den Wert 1:1 durch, aber dann fängt doch das System bestimmt an zu schwingen, falls der Ertrag ständig durch Wolken und Sonne beeinflusst wird.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2022)

Ich nutze den Durchschnitt der letzten 5min.


----------

